#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Living expences in "cheap" cities?

## elsen

Hello. I plan to stay in Thailand three to four months this year.

I am not a big spender, plan to make breakfast and lunch my self, and I am not trowing money away in girlie bars. At least not more than needed :-D

I wonder how much (in Bath, Eoro´s or US dollars) is need per month if rent is excluded. In other words... Do you think its possible to manage for 35.000 Bath in towns like Mae Sot, Hat Yai, Renong, Chiang Rai, Ubon or Udon Thani?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Elsen

----------


## BaitongBoy

Just have a bath every day and you'll be fine...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If your a young handsome bloke with a big cock and the gift of the gab you can shack up in a pad with noi or lek . 35000 baht a month is probably do able but you will be miserable, depending on your habits, drinking in bars every night would soon add up, if your young enough you could drink Lao Khao . it works for somtamslap

----------


## birding

Depends what you want to do, where you stay, what transport you want to use, what you want to eat and drink. And what you are willing to pay young, or not so young, ladies or boys or something in between for their company short or long time. And for christ sake dont go silly over any of them, buffalo's rarely get sick.

The places you mention are less expensive than say BKK but again it depends, for instance if you want to eat European food it will cost you, even Thai food in an air-con restaurant will cost. If you are happy with Thai food from small roadside places you will usually get away with less than 50 baht for a good feed.
If you get around on Song tau's it will cost you between 8 and 10 baht for each ride, if you use taxis it will cost, in places you may even be ripped off. 

Accommodation depends on what you want, can be anything from a small room with a hard bed and not much else for 1000 Baht a month or a flash condo for 100,000 Bath a month.

If you drink, smoke and want to frequent bars your costs will go way up.

Yes you can live fairly quietly on 35,000 bath a month even if you want to travel round a bit using buses and staying in cheap hotels.

learn a few Thai words before you come plenty of sites for that and read about the place on as many sites as you can find but dont believe everything you read there are some terrible lies told at times.

Note : "Baht" is the currency a bath is what some of the posters on here have every 2 months or so, fortunately the smell is turned off on this site.

----------


## sabang

35K a month is quite doable. You can afford roughly 5K rent and to run a motosai out of that. You'll be no worse off than many westerners living in humble circumstances, probably better off. You'll need to adjust to a mostly Thai diet, or most of your dosh will go on food. It's cheaper to eat lunch at local market/ noodle joint than prepare your own at home frankly.

----------


## elsen

> 35K a month is quite doable. You can afford roughly 5K rent and to run a motosai out of that. You'll be no worse off than many westerners living in humble circumstances, probably better off. You'll need to adjust to a mostly Thai diet, or most of your dosh will go on food. It's cheaper to eat lunch at local market/ noodle joint than prepare your own at home frankly.


Thank you for a nice reply :-D

The 35.000 is after the rent is paid. I am not a day and night drinker, and I am an "old hand" i Asia. I have no plans of a 24 X 7 hired girlfriend. I love thai food and I was thinking when I wrote about breakfast that some people would mention its cheaper to bye it on the street or at a local market. Breakfast can be many thing. Coffee, oatmeal porrige, a half pineapple and boiled eggs, nothing of that is expensive. I would use a local night market a lot. Also because I love that kind of places.

I am used to take care of my self, writing, reading, doing exercises, jogging etc. One of the expences could be a membership to a Gym. I have had that in Thailand before, more than 10 years a go though. Was it 1500 Bath a month? I cant remember.

35.000 a month is around 1.100 Bath a day, for food and drinks (three big beers a day) Membership to a Gym, Internet to Smartphone, massage ++ once a week etc.

Thanks. Cheers
Elsen

----------


## stroller

> (three big beers a day)


There's your largest single expense. Consider switching to Thai Whisky.

----------


## jimbobs

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> 35K a month is quite doable. You can afford roughly 5K rent and to run a motosai out of that. You'll be no worse off than many westerners living in humble circumstances, probably better off. You'll need to adjust to a mostly Thai diet, or most of your dosh will go on food. It's cheaper to eat lunch at local market/ noodle joint than prepare your own at home frankly.
> 
> 
> Thank you for a nice reply :-D
> 
> The 35.000 is after the rent is paid. I am not a day and night drinker, and I am an "old hand" i Asia. I have no plans of a 24 X 7 hired girlfriend. I love thai food and I was thinking when I wrote about breakfast that some people would mention its cheaper to bye it on the street or at a local market. Breakfast can be many thing. Coffee, oatmeal porrige, a half pineapple and boiled eggs, nothing of that is expensive. I would use a local night market a lot. Also because I love that kind of places.
> ...


You can do all that at home mate
But il give you that you will more than survive on that money
Have fun 
I couldn't  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> doing exercises, jogging etc. One of the expences could be a membership to a Gym.



No need.

Not only is masturbation free, it's fookin mint.

And unless your hand touched a bog seat that a shifter had sat on, it's probably aids free.

----------


## VocalNeal

In a previous life I've done it on 40,000. By choice. 'Cos that's all I needed. 

Out on the piss Monday , Wednesday, Saturday other nights not so much. Just reading and recovery.

Depending on your visa don't forget to factor in the travel out of the country.

I never went to shopping mall food courts but there are lots and , not my idea, large hospitals have cafeterias that are inexpensive.

----------


## elsen

> Originally Posted by elsen
> 
>  doing exercises, jogging etc. One of the expences could be a membership to a Gym.
> 
> 
> 
> No need.
> 
> Not only is masturbation free, it's fookin mint.
> ...


Mr. Posts: 14,163

I wonder if there has been any improvent during your journey to post 14,163. We are different. I would rather take care of my body and soul, than make 14.163 "speciel" post.

----------


## somtamslap

Don't take offence. Withnall is an extremely keen wanker. He also fucks rodents on occasion.





> Do you think its possible to manage for 35.000


 In answer to your question: Yes, with ease.

----------


## Troy

Everything depends on you, the lifestyle you wish to live and what you want from that lifestyle. 

Excluding rent and water/ electric bills, you can live happily for 35,000 a month and save 15,000 if you are in the wilds of Isaan. Ride a bike instead of drive a car, use the local transport and buy from the local markets rather than supermarkets and you could save even more.  What is more, you will probably appreciate the 3 months and get along with thd locals far more as well.

----------


## birding

Dont need a Gym, most places have free exercise gear, find it get out early and use it before the day gets hot.

Keep off motorbikes they are the best way to get yourself injured or killed. Over 70% of road deaths in this country involve motorbikes.

----------


## terry57

Just recently I meet an older lady in Bali. 

She has been living in Cambodia on a very strict budget because she lost all her shit in Australia and moved to Cambodia because she could not afford to live in Australia.

Has just enough money to go back to AUD once a year and then it was back to Cambodia.

No health Insurance no fok all.  :Confused: 

No fookin way to live, not for me anyway. Each night she had enough money for one large long neck of beer.  ???

Living on a strict budget is bolliks, at certain times one finds costs arise that need additional input.

----------


## sabang

Onya Tez- I'm sure you're rolling in the sorta dosh that only an aussie firemans pension can afford.
But the question was how well can you live in cheap old Isaan on a 35K monthly budget, in this case after rent. Quite comfortably, actually.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I agree, Issan is cheap as chips innit. 

Can easily survive on 35 K if nothing major happens Medical wise. 

Of course people say they are not worried about that but they may just well be when the shit goes down.  :Confused: 

Anyway Mate, 

You should be well cashed up given your Hi-flying past as a business person in Hong Kong Eh.

I don't Draw a pension by the way, just rip out a wedge when I need it.

----------


## fishlocker

So realistically what would one pay for health insurance.  

I have not looked into it as I dont have the need. 

That is the clincher for many I would imagine if a person was to leave their country of origin for a longer period of time. 

I get it that not all play by the rules and that many are gambling they remain healthy. I'd bet on that anyway. If I were a gambler that is.

----------


## Gazza

OP mentioned Mae Sot which is a good option. Can save even more money by renting a bicycle or for a long stay, buying one. It'd be good exercise too. I see plenty of farangs and even Thais riding around town on them.

Traffic is always very light and never yet saw anyone riding/driving against the traffic or on pavements. Lots of one-way streets in the centre of town.

Not much to see there but very relaxing. Most everywhere shuts at around 8pm though.

----------


## ENT

Costs me about the same to live in Chiangmai, Chittagong, Darjeeling or Cambo, about 15,000 baht a month, rent included.

----------


## wasabi

I know a school teacher Farang gets around 22000 Bt per mont in a salary in Isaan.
And they manage

----------


## ENT

It's doable alright.
My rent is low Bt2,500/month including internet, power and water for an a nice apartment, very private, lots of room, big garden, out of town.

Food at an average of Bt 8,000/mth, fruit and veges at the fresh market and assorted nuts and grains, a bit of meat and fish, yoghurt, milk, cheese, coffee, street food and occasional freakouts, beer a spliff or two.

The rest goes on clothes, toiletries and transport, by song teaw or pushbike or car.
My needs are few, I'm very content and indulge in painting, ceramics, sculpture, gardening, exercise and aikido, all cheap and easy stuff.

I don't watch TV, thank keraist, or stupid movies, nor buy sex, rarely go to a pub,..there are better things in life to get on with.   :Smile: 
Travel and visas get covered by savings from my pension, same as health insurance and any other unexpected costs.

That's Thailand. Darjeeling, no garden, but the same cosrs roughly, rent a bit higher. Chittagong, is very cheap, and the garden well, it's a bloody jungle.

----------


## withnallstoke

Too late to reply.



Elsen flounced.

----------


## withnallstoke

Or he got buggered.

----------


## ENT

Sheesh, maybe he felt sprung.

----------


## Neo

you should scrape through on a spicy squid salad for breakfast, a green chicken curry for dinner and 2 dozen bottles of chang and a packet of tabs every day, just try not to get any slappers up the duff... worked for me  :Wink:

----------


## fishlocker

Sounds like you're on your way, good luck and throw a pic or two up if you get the chance.

P.S. Buffaloes can and do get sick. It's your call if you want to do anything about it.

This one was not doing well (not one of ours) so they gave it some type of medicine and it did come around.  At no cost to the fish mind you.  

Good luck to you and have a pleasant stay.

----------


## MeMock

1,150 baht a day with rent taken care of? Easy Pesy.

5 days a week living tight =

50 baht breakfast, 50 baht lunch and 100 baht dinner = 200 baht.
3 large beers at the local street bar = 180 baht.
Walking / jogging around town (best way to get to know a place) + free weights at the park = 0
Phone / internet (1,000 a month) = 33 baht
2 song tows a day = 20 baht.
Total = 433 baht a day or 2165 for 5 days leaving you 5885 for the weekend or 2942 baht per day. Enough to hit a nice restaurant or a bar. Get your massage. Go to a movie. Take a taxi or two.

----------


## kingwilly

> So realistically what would one pay for health insurance.


depends on your age, and your history, and if you smoke or not. 

Perhaps a couple hundred dollars a month.

----------


## terry57

I received a quote from AIA recently for My Handbag. 

47 years old, healthy and never been to hospital. No problems at the Mo.

60,000 baht per annum.   No Cancer cover.  :Smile: 


Erm no thanks, she can go to the Local hospital just like all the other Thais do. 

I pay less than that for my Medical cover in Perth and I'm covered for everything. 

Take out travel Insurance for my stints when out of AUD.

I must add that when I laughed at that quote it reduced dramatically but the level of cover was pathetic, simply not worth bothering with.

----------


## sabang

> Of course people say they are not worried about that but they may just well be when the shit goes down.


Yup- always have some nest egg money stashed away. That applies no matter what your monthly budget. At minimum, enough to make it home if the shit hits the fan.



> You should be well cashed up given your Hi-flying past as a business person in Hong Kong Eh.


Heh- most of it tied up in fekkin' useless, unsellable Thai real estate that just drains my wallet these days. When I'm not travelling or whooping it up for a few days in Pattaya, I doubt I would even spend 35K a month here. Mostly on beer & cigs.

----------


## terry57

^

Give up the Filthy Cigs, those things will kill ya.    :spam2:

----------


## wasabi

^ or Bangkok's pollution

----------


## ENT

Just as bad. Unburnt hydrocarbons, carbon monoxide and NOX.

A day breathing heavily polluted city air is equivalent to smoking around five cigarettes a day.

Keep coughing and spitting the shit out. Use lobelia to increase your O2/CO2 exchange rate and sage as an expectorant and drink lots of milk to increase the mucus lining of your lungs, that'll deal to 90% of the pollution you inhale.

----------


## Munted

> No health Insurance no fok all.


If she is Aussie she can so back there to sort our serious stuff. Save money & fall back on home country public health system. (Sorry Yanks don't apply to you).

----------


## fishlocker

60000bht a year= about 1700usd. Sign me up!  Self employed people here pay that per month. If your lucky your employer will allow you to stay on the plan after you retire. For a premium that is. Mine would be about a grand a month until age 62 then onto government health care. That is I believe if you remain in the USA.

I'll have to look into it someday.  Luckily I have a lot of time to reasurch the topic before darting to the tropics.

----------


## fishlocker

For now travel insurance is a must for me. To many horror stories to go without. The last minivan driver we hired drove like such a nut I lost my sanity about 30 minutes into the trip. Laos roads after sunset are a gamble. We would have collided with an ox if the guy in front of us hadn't already hit it.

----------


## NZdick1983

I had a short stint in Uthai Thani (6 months, or so)...

Hated it from the start, no nightlife/nightclubs, had to drive to Nakonsawan (I think I recall)..

Then I found a few local pubs, made some friends and things were sweet. Best memories of life in Thailand... Hidden gem of a place..

Take a girl up the mountain temple, you can see the lights of the city - very romantic jing jing... welly good place to shag a woman (or shag a sheep/goat)...
whatever tickles your fanny...

There was a girl (18) at Freshy ice-cream bar, she was well busty... we bumped the nasties - I busted my vanilla cream on her boobies... 

(I wish!!) dunno where she disappeared... 

Anyway..  :Smile:  

My point being, it's a gem in the desert!.. all those smaller cities have their local unique places and charm.. (and busty wenches!!).. 

 :bananaman:

----------


## BobR

I really like Plutaluang-Sattahip.  Not talking about the area just south of Pattaya, but about the mostly Thai part that's about 35 kilometers south of Pattaya and ends near Utapao Airport.
Very inexpensive Thai prices, any kind of store and the convenience of having Pattaya about a 1 hour motorcycle ride to the north, and the bars of Tessaban 25 Ban Chang a 20 minute ride to the south. Rent 5-10,000 a month for a nice Thai style house. 

Came here totally by accident when I took a local teaching job 8 years ago and have stayed even though I stopped teaching.  

It's a nice Thai area that's not in the middle of nowhere and has farang food and entertainment within a convenient distance in both directions.

----------


## terry57

> Or Bangkok's pollution




No doubt about that one mate,

Lucky I'm only around a few months at a time and it's getting shorter I tell Ya.    :Smile: 

This stint has come in at 3 months and two weeks, I'm then off home to go road tripping again. Plus get a new O-A Retirement Visa.

Oh yes and to be around people who have a few brain cells about them.  :bananaman: 

So many of these Thais are dumb Mo Fo's I tell Ya.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> No health Insurance no fok all.
> 
> 
> If she is Aussie she can so back there to sort our serious stuff. Save money & fall back on home country public health system. (Sorry Yanks don't apply to you).


I'm not so sure she can because she spends most of her time living in Cambo, only back maybe 2 weeks each year and has absolutely fuk all there.

Lives with her Daughter when back,  69 years old now or around.

Lovely lady BTW. Talented, sings in a band in Cambo to get her play money. 

Dunno, can she still jump on the Aussie free health care system. ???

----------


## terry57

> There was a girl (18) at Freshy ice-cream bar, she was well busty... we bumped the nasties - I busted my vanilla cream on her boobies...



That's a very nice story Richard.   :Confused: 

The last Vanilla ice cream I bought I ate the fookin thing.

Cost me 100 Baht, had strawberries and other stuff on it.  :Smile: 

Fok wasting it like you did.   :bananaman:

----------


## terry57

> For now travel insurance is a must for me. To many horror stories to go without.




Yep, me as well, 

I have way to many opportunities left in this life to not have Health Insurance just in-case things goes tits up.

----------


## Cujo

> I really like Plutaluang-Sattahip.  Not talking about the area just south of Pattaya, but about the mostly Thai part that's about 35 kilometers south of Pattaya and ends near Utapao Airport.
> Very inexpensive Thai prices, any kind of store and the convenience of having Pattaya about a 1 hour motorcycle ride to the north, and the bars of Tessaban 25 Ban Chang a 20 minute ride to the south. Rent 5-10,000 a month for a nice Thai style house. 
> 
> Came here totally by accident when I took a local teaching job 8 years ago and have stayed even though I stopped teaching.  
> 
> It's a nice Thai area that's not in the middle of nowhere and has farang food and entertainment within a convenient distance in both directions.


Beaches?

----------


## baldrick

> near Utapao Airport


these places must have a view of the sea - at the back over the houses in front

----------


## beppi

This is more than the average Thai earns per months, so it is definitely possible. But most foreigners I know would rather move elsewhere than live like the locals ...

----------


## RobertMook

It is possible to save $, but it depends on your lifestyle. 
You said you would make your own breakfast, that is good. especially if you buy your food in bulk like rice and beans. They will last you a long time and you can save big.
In order to save you need to live like the locals. Not like a tourist. So don't go to fancy restaurants all the time and try to avoid shopping for things like clothes.
read this here because it goes into more detail than i can right here

----------


## barrylad66

^
Avoid shopping for clothes.their cheap as chips you Muppet. :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Live like the locals, Mook have you been living the local way for many years ?
Standing up when the national anthem is played in public is free.

----------


## Pragmatic

> avoid shopping for things like clothes.


Baby boys clothes?

----------


## Auroria

> I wonder how much (in Bath, Eoro´s or US dollars) is need per month if rent is excluded. In other words... Do you think its possible to manage for 35.000 Bath in towns like Mae Sot, Hat Yai, Renong, Chiang Rai, Ubon or Udon Thani?


Yes.

It won't be any sort of high living, you'll probably be staying in a small studio room, and a rented Honda Wave, eating cheap food.

It won't be nice, but it is doable if you don't care about such a level of existence.

----------


## redhaze

> Was it 1500 Bath a month?


You're still saying it

----------


## redhaze

> It won't be nice, but it is doable if you don't care about such a level of existence.


I think this would be true of Bangkok on that budget. But Issan? A single guy for 35,000 (let's say an even 40k or 45k with rent). I honestly think he'll be fine.

Paying for a lot of sex? No, probably won't be doing that but everything else that is reasonable should reasonably be within reason.

----------


## David48atTD

Possible in Bangkok on BHT 35,000?

We used to live in a studio flat on Bangkok's fringe, furnished, air-conditioned, but no kitchen.

Pool, gym, on-site laundry, 20 Baht a load.

BHT 5,000 + utilities ... say BHT 7,000 all up, unless you run the air-con 24/7.

Heaps of street food options across the road.

Songthaew for 8 baht to Bearing BTS or the large local shopping centre.

Thai focused entertainment (hostess) bars within walking distance.

Depends on how frugal you want to live.

.

----------


## sabang

People in cheap cities tend to be better people. People in expensive cities are often up 'emself. 

It's not a hard and fast rule, but in general I find people in 'second cities' to be happier in their lives than people in 'first cities', who are too concerned worrying about other people- while pretending that they don't.

----------


## Bower

Mate of mine just purchased long stay medical insurance in the U.K., 6 months cover for Thailand @73 with just a declared frozen shoulder was £650.00

----------


## Auroria

> Possible in Bangkok on BHT 35,000?
> 
> We used to live in a studio flat on Bangkok's fringe, furnished, air-conditioned, but no kitchen.
> 
> Pool, gym, on-site laundry, 20 Baht a load.
> 
> BHT 5,000 + utilities ... say BHT 7,000 all up, unless you run the air-con 24/7.
> 
> Heaps of street food options across the road.
> ...


Not to be snobbish.

But I'd go crazy after 6 months of living like that - studio room, no kitchen, street food every night, songteow.

Maybe okay if starting off from scratch and working your way out of it, but I can't imagine being able to live like that and being happy about it.

But of course, to each their own.

----------


## David48atTD

^ It was the first time my partner and I lived together.

Convenient to get the Farm where she lived if we wanted over the week-end and a fellow Manager would pick her and drop her back after work Mon - Fri.

Actually, living there was far nicer then being at the Farm.  Far nicer.

Was for 3 months the first time.


Mate, you aren't being snobbish, and you're right, each to their own.

I could have afforded better, but I chose/choose to save my money.

.

----------


## Auroria

Sure.

Handy as a stop gap.


I've known guys living like that for the 8 years I've lived in Bangkok. That's how they started and that's how they're still living nearly a decade later as they approach 40. Typically English teachers that drift between different school jobs every year. They seem content about it all, and the thing is, they haven't aged a day.  :Confused: 

Perhaps there's something in being an English teacher that drinks Leo every night and lives in a single room bedsit for 10 years that I'm missing.  :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

> Sure.
> 
> Handy as a stop gap.
> 
> 
> I've known guys living like that for the 8 years I've lived in Bangkok. That's how they started and that's how they're still living nearly a decade later as they approach 40. Typically English teachers that drift between different school jobs every year. They seem content about it all, and the thing is, they haven't aged a day. 
> 
> Perhaps there's something in being an English teacher that drinks Leo every night and lives in a single room bedsit for 10 years that I'm missing.


The Leos?

----------


## redhaze

Maybe less stress in a simple life, as long as you're happy with it and you don't really have many stressors/possessions/bills/debt/etc bogging down your thinking it can be pretty easy.

On the other hand, 10 years could sure go by in the blink of an eye like that if you don't have ways to break out of your routine/monotony. Money can help with that, but I don't think you need a lot of it either. Moreso about effort, really....

----------


## Auroria

> Maybe less stress in a simple life, as long as you're happy with it and you don't really have many stressors/possessions/bills/debt/etc bogging down your thinking it can be pretty easy.


Don't know, they're usually trying to borrow money for the final two weeks of mama noodles before payday as far as I can see.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Sure.
> 
> Handy as a stop gap.
> 
> 
> I've known guys living like that for the 8 years I've lived in Bangkok. That's how they started and that's how they're still living nearly a decade later as they approach 40. Typically English teachers that drift between different school jobs every year. They seem content about it all, and the thing is, they haven't aged a day. 
> 
> Perhaps there's something in being an English teacher that drinks Leo every night and lives in a single room bedsit for 10 years that I'm missing.


Sort of a parallel.

Left Australia for Europe in my mid-20s.

Lived in London for a couple of years, lived in Galway Ireland and spent 6 months in the States ... had a ball.

Met heaps of fine folk.  Got to look at my fellow travellers, some were green, some were adventure seekers and I also met some who were still on the road after nearly a decade.

When you chatted to long termers, I just got this feeling that they had long ago stopped travelling, stopped exploring, weren't exactly ex-pats ... more like drifters.

So, after 4 years, I packed it in, returned to Australia, worked my friggin' ass off, did a Business Degree part time and went 9 - 5 for the next decade, built up the coin collection ... never looked back.

That said, I don't look down on the guys working Thailand teaching English, having to rely on the relatively meager wage to pay the bills.

Certainly something I don't have the temperament for.


Probably the other reason I will never bag the TEFLer's is that, when I was travelling I did a number of jobs to pay the bills, none of which I even consider for a second after entering the Corporate World.

.

----------


## redhaze

> Don't know, they're usually trying to borrow money for the final two weeks of mama noodles before payday as far as I can see.


Yeah, that's no way to live then. My personal top three quickest ways to a shitty existence:

1. Have no money stocked away. Especially past the age of 30. At some point, this is just going to become a bad plan. Best case scenario is you are able to work until you die....which is still absolute shit I don't care how much fun the money brings. Unless you are Peter North or something, then working until you croak could actually be preferable. One major problem and you become a debtor until the day you die.

2. Thinking that buying a bunch of shit will somehow justify working 80 hours a week or add some kind of meaning or value to your life. Owning a BMW reminds me of some teenager trying desperately to impress their friends and justify their sad 80 hour existance. Here's the thing: beyond basic necessities, money really only buys you one thing: time (and the increased freedom that buying time brings). Every single item you buy in life you are trading time for it. The biggest financial mistake I  ever made in my life was not realizing the truth of this idea sooner. 

3. And lastly, nothing is shittier than having to borrow money from somebody, anybody, ever. Especially friends or family. Fuck that.

----------


## reinvented

Tefler lifestyle is fine if your "singleish" stress starts when kids come along tc. and the lack of security.
some can make very good coin but i imagine its a relatively small percentage
im with him^

----------


## Rocksteady

Life is what you make it.  I have been TEFLing for 26 years after a career in the RN and finance.

It's a very easy lifestyle.  The trick is to get out of the sweatshop language schools that keep you on limited funds if you don't watch your schedule.  If you can get into a high school (especially a good one) it can be cruisy all the way.  For many years (teaching year 12) my classes finished at the end of Jan every year so just rocking up and chilling out until end of term in March.  Next term would start around mid to late May.  All this time off on full pay.  If you pick up a few hours of private classes in the evenings you can easily double your pay - especially if you do privates on a Saturday morning.

So the up shot is if you play it right, you can have 3-4 months paid hols/downtime a year, pick up something around 60 to 70,000 bt per month after tax (around 15, 000 quid a year) crack your first beer of an evening at around 7/8 pm, weekends off (though a few hours of extra private  teaching of a morning really boosts your pay packet) and absolutely no responsibility at all!

As a single guy, what is not to like about that?  Your room doesn't have to be anything swanky and if you share a house with a few people you can live in quite some style and have people to party with at the drop of a hat.

As a married man, if you wise up and marry an educated lady, she can bring another 20 -30 grand to the pot a month as well as all the love and care that comes from marrying a good woman.  She'll be picking up some great nosh from the markets, taking care of the house etc while you kick back!

In contrast, you could be one of the poor buggers back in the West either already on zero hour contracts or waiting for the axe to fall in the next round of job cuts.  In the UK there is even a term used by the government for the thousands who live like this - JAMs (Just About Managing).  They are a pay check or so away from losing everything.  Imagine trying to sleep at night with that hanging over you?  That would age you pretty fast, for sure.

Thus, though you may belittle them/us (feel free to do your worst - we couldn't give a rats ...), some of us have made a very nice little life for ourselves out here and other parts of the world!

----------


## sabang

Anyway, Thailand is the cheapest country in the whole world if you want it to be- and are willing to do what it takes. Just become a Buddhist Monk- and it will cost you nothing.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Agree with RS.


I had a similar story/gig. Never used an agency, always negotiated my own terms/contract directly with the school.
Proves you don't have to follow the herd and scrape by with 30k, live hand to mouth. Just market yourself well, you need a spark, charm, ability to speak Thai, etc.. something that differentiates you from the horde...


I boosted my income by selling my own brand of cosmetics. Always put money, before honey... if you are young, and saving every month, even a pitiful 20 - 50 k
is nothing to snivel at (over the long-term).

Onya, RS!

----------


## UrbanMan

> I have been TEFLing for 26 years after a career in the RN and finance.





> if you share a house with a few people you can live in quite some style and have people to party with at the drop of a hat.


I'm surprised someone of your age (presume you are minimum 50-something) would still be content sharing a house.  Having roommates gets to be for the birds.   Gotta have enough cash income (or saved cash) to have a decent space that is all yours.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ I agree (for me personally)... I need my own place/privacy (even when I was younger)...

But whatever rocks his boat... I'm sure he could afford a nice self-contained house/apartment if/when he desired.

----------


## birding

Doesnt have to be a monastic life or living in a shared room to live cheaply.
We have a 3 bed, 3 bath, 4 air con (dont use it) house with a large garden ( bloody pest I have to cut the grass) in a small central town 7000B a month and that is considered expensive here.

Have a car lady boss has a motorbike, we travel a lot mostly to national parks where we camp in our tent, did over 2,500km in the last month and almost 17,000km so far this year doing what I want to do how and when I want to do it.

Dont drink or smoke monthly all up costs including rent, power, water internet, food and travel around 25,000B when at home and between 30,000 and 35,000B when traveling.

----------


## Trumpton

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> Possible in Bangkok on BHT 35,000?
> 
> We used to live in a studio flat on Bangkok's fringe, furnished, air-conditioned, but no kitchen.
> 
> Pool, gym, on-site laundry, 20 Baht a load.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you if your happiness revolves around spending money. Have a look around and you'll see thousands of monks who live simple lives that don't revolve around earning and spending money, and they are probably happier than you.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Auroria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by David48atTD
> ...


....and today, for all those thousands, there are thousands more that take up the robe for profit motive self-centered financial gain more so than those romantic notions that we might have of the humble and learned soul. As it's more of a job or a life option, less a calling.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Some of these guys are obviously well paid. The current single aussie pension is approx $400 AUD (B10,000) per week or about 40,000 baht a month. I know quite a few people in thailand on the pension and all tell me they are doing ok and there life is comfortable enough on the pension, They're not living high off the hog but not living badly either.

----------


## Scottish Gary

Many farangs live here on 1000 baht a day.  I cant imagine they have much of a life but at least they get to wander around  in the sunshine  watching all the tourists enjoy themselves.

----------


## UrbanMan

> you'll see thousands of monks who live simple lives that don't revolve around earning and spending money, and they are probably happier than you.


Other than those roped off areas at the airport, looks like a generally mirthless life.  It says something that most choose to not be monks, and enjoy touching girls.

----------


## woohoo123

the past few years prices came up a lot, probably more than half of what it costs to live in bangkok even in small cities like nakhon sawan

----------


## terry57

> Some of these guys are obviously well paid. The current single aussie pension is approx $400 AUD (B10,000) per week or about 40,000 baht a month.
> 
>  I know quite a few people in Thailand on the pension and all tell me they are doing ok and there life is comfortable enough on the pension, They're not living high off the hog but not living badly either.


Yer, 

But if they ain't got a stash of money in reserve for the bad times they are fuked eh.

----------


## terry57

It's always a wank these cost threads.

I go through around 60 K per month but that's for everything. 

Rent, costs, plane tickets, road trips every month not giving a fuk about what I spend but not wasting it either. 

If I wanted to I could easily live on half that. 

Depends how ya want to live and how thick ya wallet is.

Living in this shithouse on an Australian Pension with no real reserve ain't no way to be living.

Shit storm waiting just around the corner.

----------


## Chico

I reckon we could live off 10K a month if we wanted to, and if the shit really hit the fan, I'd say 5k.

Wouldn't be any luxuries of course, and would be living a self-sufficient lifestyle.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Lived on 52,000 baht a month in Thailand- life was comfortable enough but it was not sustainable if I wanted to retire or by property. Hence the move to Myanmar. I find Mandalay to be somewhat affordable in some areas. I don't have to pay rent but if I did it would be quite a big expense. Apparently the reason for high rents is lack of property and the Chinese buying them and keeping them as an empty investment. I was told that my apartment would be $800,000 to buy- total madness as its pretty run down, dusty and loud. 

Eating out here is very affordable- you can get a decent Western meal for less than $10. Beer is cheap and whiskey even cheaper. Getting around is an issue if you have no transport of your own- I have a Chinese electric scooter for getting around town which I picked up for $400- a real bargain and one of my better buys here. 

Back to my Thai salary- I did manage to save over half of it most months. Again, I had no accommodation costs to worry about. So I guess I could survive in Thailand on around 30,000 if I really had to- hope that never becomes a reality though.

This will set you back over $4000 a month and they will want a years rent in advance- in Myanmar you prepay for the year
http://en.house.com.mm/4800-ft-40120..._previous=true

Suffice to say a lot of these places remain empty!

----------


## Chico

That's a pretty steep price to pay, and then the agents fee of one month.

----------


## Scottish Gary

I know old guys out here in Pattaya who get by on around 400 baht a day.  They eat on the roadside, walk everywhere, have a bird once a month, live in small bare rooms and drink out the 7/11....its not a life i would want nor they i imagine but when you have little money but are determined to live in the sunshine you have to make sacrifices.  To have a decent life out  here i reckon you need about 1000 baht a day after you've paid your rent.

----------


## birding

I am sitting here wondering what I could possibly spend 1000b a day on even 400b is more than my personal average spend. I suppose if you drink, smoke, gamble, pay for a lady every few days and eat in air con restaurants you would need that much but I do none of these things. I have enough clothes so rarely buy new ones so no expense there, soap, shampoo and toothpaste lasts for 2 or 3 months and they are cheap anyway.

I think I live a reasonable life in a small town doing what I  want to do, nice 3 bedroom 3 bathroom 4 air con (which we dont use) house with a large garden for 7000b a month which is considered expensive.

 The Mrs sister lives with us with her 2 girls and she pays a small portion of the expenses. We have 2 cars, 1 4WD, 2 motorbikes and I use my bike to get around town and for excercise. 

We travel a lot have done over 5000km so far this year and will be on the road again at the end of this month, costs a bit more when we travel for the home expenses still have to be paid and fuel is a considerable cost but without doing an audit I suppose we average less than 35,000b a month over a year.

----------


## thaimeme

> I am sitting here wondering what I could possibly spend 1000b a day on even 400b is more than my personal average spend. I suppose if you drink, smoke, gamble, pay for a lady every few days and eat in air con restaurants you would need that much but I do none of these things. I have enough clothes so rarely buy new ones so no expense there, soap, shampoo and toothpaste lasts for 2 or 3 months and they are cheap anyway.
> 
> I think I live a reasonable life in a small town doing what I want to do, nice 3 bedroom 3 bathroom 4 air con (which we dont use) house with a large garden for 7000b a month which is considered expensive.
> 
> The Mrs sister lives with us with her 2 girls and she pays a small portion of the expenses. We have 2 cars, 1 4WD, 2 motorbikes and I use my bike to get around town and for excercise. 
> 
> We travel a lot have done over 5000km so far this year and will be on the road again at the end of this month, costs a bit more when we travel for the home expenses still have to be paid and fuel is a considerable cost but without doing an audit I suppose we average less than 35,000b a month over a year.


 
There ya go...
Comparatives play no part towards any of these hypotheticals - as every situation, comfort zone, and lifestyle will differ [not better/worse] from the next.


Though, many look at such as a comparing competition.
False securities.

----------


## Cujo

> Living in this shithouse on an Australian Pension with no real reserve ain't no way to be living.


I'm sure it's a lot more pleasurable, affordable and interesting than living in Australia on a pension.
Rent, food and beer all cheaper and probably be able to afford a nice piece of street meat at the end of the month.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Everywhere's shit really  :Very Happy:

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I am sitting here wondering what I could possibly spend 1000b a day on even 400b is more than my personal average spend. I suppose if you drink, smoke, gamble, pay for a lady every few days and eat in air con restaurants you would need that much but I do none of these things. I have enough clothes so rarely buy new ones so no expense there, soap, shampoo and toothpaste lasts for 2 or 3 months and they are cheap anyway.
> 
> I think I live a reasonable life in a small town doing what I  want to do, nice 3 bedroom 3 bathroom 4 air con (which we dont use) house with a large garden for 7000b a month which is considered expensive.
> 
>  The Mrs sister lives with us with her 2 girls and she pays a small portion of the expenses. We have 2 cars, 1 4WD, 2 motorbikes and I use my bike to get around town and for excercise. 
> 
> We travel a lot have done over 5000km so far this year and will be on the road again at the end of this month, costs a bit more when we travel for the home expenses still have to be paid and fuel is a considerable cost but without doing an audit I suppose we average less than 35,000b a month over a year.


 When i say i think you need 1000 baht a day im talking about living in Pattaya and eating and drinking along side the tourists. Of course you can do it cheaper if you go native

----------


## Vettronics

I know of people living here on around 500 baht a day for daily expensive. It can be done here no problem. Drinking, etc will change that though.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I am sitting here wondering what I could possibly spend 1000b a day on......
> 
>   ........... I suppose we average less than 35,000b a month over a year.


Err, that's a thousand baht a day.

----------


## Slick

My electric bill is like 5,500/month. 

My rent is 5,500/month. 

We average about 60-70,000/month in Isaan. Only reason I don't spend more is because I'm gone a lot and there really isn't more to spend on. 

Looking to move and budgeting about 100,000/month.

----------


## redhaze

Do you drink out a lot? Eat out for western, etc? That seems like a really big budget.

My wife and I spend about 1,700 US month in Thailand when we travel. Some places cost less some more but this figure includes a lot of island time, Bangok etc that's what we average over several months (this was exhange about 33 baht to the dollar). Includes a fair bit of beer and some alcohol too, about 15,000 or so a month I would guess. Around 55,000 a month all in. Hard to imagine spending that living in Issan

----------


## Slick

> Do you drink out a lot?


Nope.




> Eat out for western, etc?


Nope. 

But only because it isnt really available in my area. "Drinking out" would be drinking the same shit I would normally drink with buddies at home, but overpriced at a Thai place on a cement table getting chewed on by Mosquitoes. I probably drink less than most on this board. 




> My wife and I spend about 1,700 US month in Thailand when we travel. Some places cost less some more but this figure includes a lot of island time, Bangok etc that's what we average over several months (this was exhange about 33 baht to the dollar). Includes a fair bit of beer and some alcohol too, about 15,000 or so a month I would guess. Around 55,000 a month all in. Hard to imagine spending that living in Issan


Regular bills. Car payment & associated, motorbike, tops, lazada, alibaba, video games  :Smile:  buying stuff we want, traveling around.... I probably spend more some months.

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
> I am sitting here wondering what I could possibly spend 1000b a day on......
> 
>   ........... I suppose we average less than 35,000b a month over a year.
> 
> 
> Err, that's a thousand baht a day.



That is total expenses including rent, power, water, internet, vehicle expenses and travel not personal expenses as referred to.

----------


## james777

Hi Ent 

Where in Chittagong do you crash, what do you do there and wat attractions do you find appealling about the place. I lived in Dhaka for a while, and I've always wanted to visit Chittagong!u 




> Costs me about the same to live in Chiangmai, Chittagong, Darjeeling or Cambo, about 15,000 baht a month, rent included.

----------


## rickschoppers

> My electric bill is like 5,500/month. 
> 
> My rent is 5,500/month. 
> 
> We average about 60-70,000/month in Isaan. Only reason I don't spend more is because I'm gone a lot and there really isn't more to spend on. 
> 
> Looking to move and budgeting about 100,000/month.


Slick, I am at that, or a little more and am very comfortable. There are many here that would say 100K a month is more than you really need.

----------


## redhaze

I probably spend less than 100K baht a month in the US on what is inarguably a pretty comfortable lifestyle. Thailand? I can't even imagine spending that much if I tried.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> 
> Living in this shithouse on an Australian Pension with no real reserve ain't no way to be living.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's a lot more pleasurable, affordable and interesting than living in Australia on a pension.
> Rent, food and beer all cheaper and probably be able to afford a nice piece of street meat at the end of the month.


I agree. Where I live in QLD the cheapest rent for a very ordinary one bedroom flat(cheap apartment) is close to 6000 baht per week (26,000 per month) so if you have to rent that leaves you 24000 baht for everything else for a month.

----------


## rickschoppers

> I probably spend less than 100K baht a month in the US on what is inarguably a pretty comfortable lifestyle. Thailand? I can't even imagine spending that much if I tried.


Are you including rent, car payment, utlites, fuel in that amount, or just fun money. Where exactly do you live this comfortable life in the US for around $3000 a month all in?

----------


## redhaze

No car payment. That's a poor investment. I do own three vehicles though. But yes includes everything we spend money on.  We actually spend less than that. More like $2500. We eat well, live in a good neighborhood, don't really go out too much though (not much time for it). Includes a couple short vacations a year.

We don't live in New York or LA, obviously. Numbeo says our cost of living is comparable to the cost of living in a place like Dallas, TX. That sounds about right...

----------


## redhaze

Food for thought: The average household income in the United States is 50K a year (where I live its closer to 40K).

Take away taxes, and the average household needs to be able to live on ~35K a year. And this assumes zero savings for anything.

I live how I live by choice, but most people do it out of necessity. It is very possible to live extremely comfortable on 35K, but it all depends on what you value. If what you value is a new car every 3 years, starbucks every day, eating out every meal, etc. then I suppose 35K seems very hard.

But on a global scale 35K is really a shit ton of money and if you can't be comfortable on it (especially without kids) then my opinion is you should consider reorienting your perspective and what you value.

----------


## rickschoppers

> No car payment. That's a poor investment. I do own three vehicles though. But yes includes everything we spend money on.  We actually spend less than that. More like $2500. We eat well, live in a good neighborhood, don't really go out too much though (not much time for it). Includes a couple short vacations a year.
> 
> We don't live in New York or LA, obviously. Numbeo says our cost of living is comparable to the cost of living in a place like Dallas, TX. That sounds about right...


I am from southern California and I can assure you, that amount of money wouldn't last long there. Texas and the southern states has some of the lowest costs of living in the US. I have always known I could live in the south much cheaper than the western states. Do I want to live in the south? Not really, but each to his own. Living in Thailand allows me to have a quality of life that I couldn't have anywhere in the US. My house is paid for, water bill is about 1000 THB/month, electric between 1400-2000 THB/month, food 6000 THB/month, fuel 4000 THB/month and private school 34000 THB/term. We are paying on a new car which is our only rotating credit debt. Tell me what state would have that low of cost for the same quality of life, and then I might think about moving.

----------


## redhaze

Who said you should think about moving? Certainly not me. I think if you are able to have a good quality of life for that price, that's fantastic. And 34000 Baht for school fees does change the number a good bit doesn't it?

And yes, as I noted California and New York are certainly different animals all together

----------


## fishlocker

> Everywhere's shit really


Pehaps 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea if you were say..........................the fish.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Looking forward to get back the the low cost living of Mandalay.Is it just me or has the UK become more expensive over the last 2 years?

----------


## Fondles

> But on a global scale 35K is really a shit ton of money and if you can't be comfortable on it (especially without kids) then my opinion is you should consider reorienting your perspective and what you value.


I couldn't live here on 35k.

----------


## redhaze

> I couldn't live here on 35k.


You couldn't live in Thailand on 35k US? That's over 100k baht a month...

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> I couldn't live here on 35k.
> 
> 
> You couldn't live in Thailand on 35k US? That's over 100k baht a month...


Yeah and ?

----------


## redhaze

And nothing. It was a question and you answered it.

----------


## Fondles

> And nothing. It was a question and you answered it.



Did I ? 

Glad we put that to bed then.

----------


## redhaze

Me too, you fucking weirdo  :rofl:

----------


## redhaze

Follow up question: Living in Pattaya, what percentage of 100k a month can one expect to go to living expenses versus prostitutes? Ballpark, I mean...

----------


## Fondles

Gave up on bars and whores a few years back so for me that 100k would 100% go on living expenses.

----------


## fishlocker

^ Ballpark in Thailand? 

Soccer yea sure. Hmmm, Now that I think of it I'm certain there will be a few sliding home tonight in Pattaya.

----------


## cyrille

> Gave up on bars and whores a few years back


And you live in Pattaya?

Seems a bit like getting a condo on a golf course development so that you can play ludo.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> Gave up on bars and whores a few years back
> 
> 
> And you live in Pattaya?
> 
> Seems a bit like getting a condo on a golf course development so that you can play ludo.


It may come as a surprise but not every foreigner living in Pattaya are here for the seedier side of the place, in my instance it is due to the proximity of my place of employment (Laem Chabang) and the abundance of western amenities here.

Technically I live in NongPrue and the only reason to venture into Pattaya is shopping at foodland or Makro.

----------


## redhaze

So you spend 100k a month and are still working for money? To each their own man, hope you love your job.

----------


## Fondles

> So you spend 100k a month and are still working for money? To each their own man, hope you love your job.



Yeah most that aren't retired or running their own business out here typically work for someone else.

Your point is ?

----------


## redhaze

My point is at that rate of spend, you probably are going to working for a very long time.

----------


## Fondles

> My point is at that rate of spend, you probably are going to working for a very long time.


My rate of spend is greater than 100k a month but well less than the salary that is supporting it, thanks for your concern though.

----------


## redhaze

You're the one who threw it out there, seems as if you've let that little tidbit slip your mind. I'm commenting on it. It interests me, no concern just interest.

Plus you seem like a pretty big dickhead,  so even if I was inclined to be concerned your comments would leave me less inclined, generally speaking

----------


## Fondles

> You're the one who threw it out there, seems as if you've let that little tidbit slip your mind. I'm commenting on it. It interests me, no concern just interest.
> 
> Plus you seem like a pretty big dickhead,  so even if I was inclined to be concerned your comments would leave me less inclined, generally speaking


No you are the one passing comment on my financial situation, one that you have zero insight into so I suggest for the future you only comment on what you have actual knowledge off instead of making yourself look like a complete fuckwit.

----------


## Passing Through

^ It's not redhaze who looks like the fuckwit in this little altercation.

----------


## Fondles

> ^ It's not redhaze who looks like the fuckwit in this little altercation.


Ohh so the person on the expat salary is the fuckwit and not the person who is butthurt cause of the expats spendings.


You should ease up  on licking them bus windows matey !!

----------


## birding

Interested in what expenses you could possibly spend 100kb + on per month.

A genuine question not poking the borax.

----------


## Fondles

> Interested in what expenses you could possibly spend 100kb + on per month.
> 
> A genuine question not poking the borax.


Dinner last for me and the missus was 10k all in.

----------


## redhaze

That's an expensive meal. Who was the chef if you don't mind me asking? 

I'm guessing it was none other than our lord and savior Jesus Christ.

----------


## Passing Through

No doubt most people could spend that amount, and a lot more besides, but that's hardly the same as not being able to live on less; 'couldn't' and 'would rather not, thanks very much' are not quite the same.

----------


## Fondles

> That's an expensive meal. Who was the chef if you don't mind me asking? 
> 
> I'm guessing it was none other than our lord and savior Jesus Christ.


Yeah I dont reckon Jesus was the chef.

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
> Interested in what expenses you could possibly spend 100kb + on per month.
> 
> A genuine question not poking the borax.
> 
> 
> Dinner last for me and the missus was 10k all in.


Dont know what or where you are eating for that price but I would never and will never pay that much for a meal.

Last nights dinner for me was salad and fried chicken from the market 50b tonights was home cooked so no way to cost. 

My most expensive meal of the day is usually breakfast of cornflakes and musli with fruit and milk. A kilo of cornflakes from Makro is 150b and that lasts about 3 weeks, a kilo of musli from the same place 130b that lasts a little longer. At present we are on school milk and fruit (mangoes and or bananas) from the garden so the cost is down on when we have to buy milk and fruit.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by birding
> ...


Good for you, I expect you are very happy with your lot as iam with mine.

BTW, 10k buys 2 tomahawk steaks and a couple of beers at Livv.

----------


## Fondles

> For 2 lobsters it would be more in a lot of places. Have to be a mug to pay that much for steak though.


Seafood makes me violently ill, give me a decent chunk of dead cow any day !!

----------


## redhaze

After meals be like:

----------


## Thedogsbollix

The only Ex-pat who lives on a small monthly wedge is the Ex-pat who must do so because of finantial restraint. 

Aint nothing wrong with that but it's simply the way it is.

Ex-pats who have a bit of fat to play with tend to take advantage of the good things available when money is a bit more available.

----------


## Fondles

> After meals be like:


Nah, cigars are rancid and I aint got not seppo dollars.

----------


## Fondles

> The only Ex-pat who lives on a small monthly wedge is the Ex-pat who must do so because of finantial restraint. 
> 
> Aint nothing wrong with that but it's simply the way it is.
> 
> Ex-pats who have a bit of fat to play with tend to take advantage of the good things available when money is a bit more available.



Yeah its usually those without the coin that have issue with expensive meals and like to moan about it being a waste !!

----------


## Dillinger

> Interested in what expenses you could possibly spend 100kb + on per month.  A genuine question not poking the borax.


International school fees for 2 kids would take that out of your hands

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> Interested in what expenses you could possibly spend 100kb + on per month.  A genuine question not poking the borax.
> 
> 
> International school fees for 2 kids would take that out of your hands


Yeah ive no sproglets to school.

The larger percentage of my monthly outgoings are house rent and car repayments, luckily these are part of my salary so the expenditure is not technically mine.

----------


## redhaze

> Yeah its usually those without the coin that have issue with expensive meals and like to moan about it being a waste !!


Nah, most people who have money and plan to keep it that way aren't fond of wasting it. Plenty of people can never make enough though.

Johnny Depp is broke, for example.  Some people could literally make a small fortune and still waste it.

----------


## redhaze

> International school fees for 2 kids would take that out of your hands


Yeah another poster mentioned that as well. A bit different then, kids change things and cost a lot.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Yeah its usually those without the coin that have issue with expensive meals and like to moan about it being a waste !!
> 
> 
> Nah, most people who have money and plan to keep it that way aren't fond of wasting it. Plenty of people can never make enough though.
> 
> Johnny Depp is broke, for example. Think about that. Some people could literally make a small fortune and still waste it.



Have no fear matey, 50% of my salary is banked, well sorta. am looking to buy another house back home now that ive finished paying off the other.

----------


## Dillinger

Heres a money saving tip for you Fondles, not that you  need it. Maybe a doctor to get that tapeworm out :Smile: 

This is Livv on eatigo app, you can get 20 t-bone steaks for 10k

----------


## redhaze

50% is pretty decent, but no big trick on a 200,000 salary (just a quick doubling, no hard assumptions intended). But hey, many would spend the whole thing.

We currently run an 85% savings rate (after taxes) with western living expenses in the US. But I fully admit we are not normal in that regard. We will be retired and sitting on a beach or where ever long before most. 

Our future probably does not include 10K steaks though. 

Mr. Money Mustache Early Retirement through Badassity

----------


## Fondles

> Heres a money saving tip for you Fondles, not that you  need it. Maybe a doctor to get that tapeworm out
> 
> This is Livv on eatigo app, you can get 20 t-bone steaks for 10k


Yeah have had the T-bone there (menu price is 899) and did not rate it for the money but at 429 I would.

For average meals like a T-bone I Prefer the ones from passion delivery though.

https://www.passiondelivery.com/coll...-only-7kg-left

----------


## Fondles

> 50% is pretty decent, but no big trick on a 200,000 salary (just a quick doubling, no hard assumptions intended). But hey, many would spend the whole thing.
> 
> We currently run an 85% savings rate (after taxes) with western living expenses in the US. But I fully admit we are not normal in that regard. We will be retired and sitting on a beach or where ever long before most. 
> 
> Our future probably does not include 10K steaks though. 
> 
> Mr. Money Mustache Early Retirement through Badassity



The 100k number came from you, not me. All I said was I could not live on 35k usd.

And living a western lifestyle in the USA I suspect is a lot cheaper than living a western lifestyle in Thailand so 85% savings is not surprising at all.

----------


## redhaze

> The 100k number came from you, not me. All I said was I could not live on 35k usd.


You're right, my mistake.




> And living a western lifestyle in the USA I suspect is a lot cheaper than living a western lifestyle in Thailand so 85% savings is not surprising at all.


This assumes that living a fully westernized lifestyle in Thailand would be something to aspire to. I mean, most people who can afford to live a western lifestyle in LOS could live that lifestyle at home, and probably make a lot more money doing it (I'm sure there are exceptions to this, of course). 

Still, seems like a long way to travel to live the same life...

----------


## Fondles

> This assumes that living a fully westernized lifestyle in Thailand would be something to aspire to. I mean, most people who can afford to live a western lifestyle in LOS could live that lifestyle at home, and probably make a lot more money doing it (I'm sure there are exceptions to this, of course). 
> 
> Still, seems like a long way to travel to live the same life...


I earn a lot more here as an employed expat than I would at home doing the same job so makes perfect sense to me and why not indulge what I like.... Iam not Asian and rice is shit.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dillinger
> ...


My money earns me far more in investments than the interest on the car loan. 

Only an idiot would stump cash for a car besides which my monthly vehicle allowance paid by my employer far exceeds the car repayments !!

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Muddywaters
> ...



lol @ bragging about a piece of steak,  I wont embarrass you with some of my other culinary expenditures then, enjoy your shitty bowl of rice !!

----------


## redhaze

> Only an idiot would stump cash for a car


Loans are typically taken out on new cars. What percentage of the value of that car is gone the moment it drives off the lot? If you're gonna talk interest on the loan versus investment, depreciation has gotta factor into the equation.

Cars are a terrible investment, there is no way to make buying one smart. 

A used reliable car with high MPG standards is as close as you're gonna get to smart when it comes to buying a car. Small, cheap, and reliable are kind of the three pillars of a good car purchase.

One of my cars is a 2004 Toyota Echo. Paid $4500 cash when it had 80,000 miles on it. 165,000 miles on it now and I've probably put like 200 bucks into it sans basic maintenance. I replaced a water pump and the belt one time.

----------


## redhaze

> Enjoy your shitty bowl of rice !!


Okay, but how much time and life energy do you lose for that steak is my question. Its not the money, its what it takes to make that money in my mind makes it a true waste. A waste of time and life energy versus how much more satisfaction versus, say, a 2000 baht meal. The difference in satisfaction has got to minimal.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Only an idiot would stump cash for a car
> 
> 
> Loans are typically taken out on new cars. What percentage of the value of that car is gone the moment it drives off the lot? If you're gonna talk interest on the loan versus investment, depreciation has gotta factor into the equation.
> 
> Cars are a terrible investment, there is no way to make buying one smart. 
> 
> ...


I never realized cars bought on finance depreciate more than ones that are purchased outright with cash, I'll keep that in mind next time.




> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Muddywaters
> ...


Yeah cause renting an equivalent house in SriRacha for double what iam currently paying in Pattaya is a real smart thing to do considering it would be above my house allowance paid by my employer.

You are a genius and next time I consider a poor financial decision I'll come seek your financial advice, thanks for your input.

----------


## redhaze

> I never realized cars bought on finance depreciate more than ones that are purchased outright with cash, I'll keep that in mind next time.


No, you missed the point. I'm not saying that paying cash is better than a loan. I'm saying the entire purchase of _any_ new car is by definition stupid, cash or loan, and there is zero way to justify it as a good "investment".

----------


## Passing Through

> A waste of time and life energy versus how much more satisfaction versus, say, a 2000 baht meal. The difference in satisfaction has got to minimal.


But with the 2000 baht meal, the potential for boasting on an anonymous forum to complete strangers is non-existent so I guess for some, the extra 8000 is money well spent.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> I never realized cars bought on finance depreciate more than ones that are purchased outright with cash, I'll keep that in mind next time.
> 
> 
> No, you missed the point. I'm not saying that paying cash is better than a loan. I'm saying the entire purchase of _any_ new car is by definition stupid, cash or loan, and there is zero way to justify it as a good "investment".



Ahh ok, never realised I said buying a new car was a good investment, can you point out where I said that please.

----------


## Fondles

> A waste of time and life energy versus how much more satisfaction versus, say, a 2000 baht meal. The difference in satisfaction has got to minimal.
> 			
> 		
> 
> But with the 2000 baht meal, the potential for boasting on an anonymous forum to complete strangers is non-existent so I guess for some, the extra 8000 is money well spent.


lol, the jealousy is oozing from you aint it, stick it on your boiled rice with a dash of salt and pepper for tonight's dinner.

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Passing Through

^ Not many people (at least on this forum, and that's quite an accomplishment) are as gauche or ridiculous as you appear to be. Sadly for you, there's not much comfort you can draw from this simple and rather obvious fact.

----------


## redhaze

I think its unfortunate this idea that its "jealousy", and that if only _you too_ had the money to do this, this is how you would choose to spend your money. But you don't and so you're jealous, sour grapes, etc. Like where is the gratitude or recognition of how fortunate we would be to have the money to even consider such ridiculous extravagences in that line of thinking? Where those feelings would go, arrogance replaces it.

There are many people who have the money to do such things and choose not to, because end of the day behaving this way and flaunting your money is an embarrasment. And I'm not talking about the forum, I'm talking about in life. But some people will never understand that idea

----------


## cyrille

The way you seem to think people are economic illiterates so you can make blindingly obvious statements like 'new cars are not good investments' is just as irritating.  :Smile:

----------


## redhaze

Dude, he's talking about the smarts of taking out a loan versus paying cash on a new car and calling the cash payers idiots. Clearly the point is not that obvious.

----------


## Fondles

> I think its unfortunate this idea that its "jealousy", and that if only _you too_ had the money to do this, this is how you would choose to spend your money. But you don't and so you're jealous, sour grapes, etc. Like where is the gratitude or recognition of how fortunate we would be to have the money to even consider such ridiculous extravagences in that line of thinking? Where those feelings would go, arrogance replaces it.
> 
> There are many people who have the money to do such things and choose not to, because end of the day behaving this way and flaunting your money is an embarrasment. And I'm not talking about the forum, I'm talking about in life. But some people will never understand that idea


No jealously here matey, have worked hard to be where iam at and and am now enjoying the fruits of my labour.

if you and others are butthurt over this thats your problem, not mine.

----------


## redhaze

> No jealously here matey, have worked hard to be where iam at and and am now enjoying the fruits of my labour.
> 
> if you and others are butthurt over this thats your problem, not mine.


I kind of feel bad for you to be honest. You really don't sound very happy.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> No jealously here matey, have worked hard to be where iam at and and am now enjoying the fruits of my labour.
> 
> if you and others are butthurt over this thats your problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> I kind of feel bad for you to be honest. You really don't sound very happy.


I doubt you will lose any sleep over it but thanks for your concern.




> Originally Posted by redhaze
> 
> 
> I think its unfortunate this idea that its "jealousy", and that if only _you too_ had the money to do this, this is how you would choose to spend your money. But you don't and so you're jealous, sour grapes, etc. Like where is the gratitude or recognition of how fortunate we would be to have the money to even consider such ridiculous extravagences in that line of thinking? Where those feelings would go, arrogance replaces it.
> 
> There are many people who have the money to do such things and choose not to, because end of the day behaving this way and flaunting your money is an embarrasment. And I'm not talking about the forum, I'm talking about in life. But some people will never understand that idea
> 
> 
> Yet he's too broke to be able to buy a car outright. Steak is all he can afford


Yeah, clearly to broke to buy a car with cash.

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 





> Originally Posted by redhaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...


I very much doubt the restaurant is buying in 1kg imported Tomahawk steaks for 300 baht but if that delusion makes you happy who am I to complain.

Enjoy your bowl of rice.

----------


## Fondles

> I can eat lobster or wagyu or bugs or whatever. You cannot even afford to buy a car.


God for you Bro, your awesome.

----------


## Fondles

> Not really. Maybe one day I can buy a 4000 baht steak and live in a unit in Pattaya. Can only hope.


Don't know why anyone would want to aspire to living in a unit (I assume you mean condo) in Pattaya but if that's your desire good for you matey.

----------


## Fondles

> Just want to be a legend like you. Maybe one day.



With hard work and direction it achievable to anyone , knuckle down and get on with it.

good luck.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> I never realized cars bought on finance depreciate more than ones that are purchased outright with cash, I'll keep that in mind next time.
> 
> 
> No, you missed the point. I'm not saying that paying cash is better than a loan. I'm saying the entire purchase of _any_ new car is by definition stupid, cash or loan, and there is zero way to justify it as a good "investment".


Is it OK with you if I buy a new car because I like the new car smell? If you want to buy it after I've used it for 10 years it's fine by me. I won't feel any less about you.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by redhaze
> ...


Plastic ... leather ... it's all good.

----------


## redhaze

> Is it OK with you if I buy a new car because I like the new car smell? If you want to buy it after I've used it for 10 years it's fine by me. I won't feel any less about you.


That smell kind of makes me sick for some reason. 

I'll take it after 10 years though. You're not gonna do something weird like poop in it or anything are you?  :Wink:

----------


## Fondles

> Plastic ... leather ... it's all good.


I agree.

buying second hand here  is fraught with many negatives that weigh far heavier than than the depreciation on buying a new vehicle.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> Is it OK with you if I buy a new car because I like the new car smell? If you want to buy it after I've used it for 10 years it's fine by me. I won't feel any less about you.
> 
> 
> That smell kind of makes me sick for some reason. 
> 
> I'll take it after 10 years though. You're not gonna do something weird like poop in it or anything are you?


Just hit me my Nissan Navarra I bought in 2007 up in Phichit is 10 years old now. Will have to ask the wife to find out how many kilometers are on it.

My Obamalet Impala is 5 years old now. Has about 27,000 miles on it. Sitting in Bremerton.

I only buy used here in Japan. Can always get something pretty well maintained for about $3000

----------


## redhaze

Is there really no one who changes their oil in Thailand? I doubt it, and depending on how far back you want to go there really isn't much more to it.

Have it inspected by a dealership. Look at it yourself. Whatever, its not complicated.

----------


## Fondles

> Is there really no one who changes their oil in Thailand? I doubt it, and depending on how far back you want to go there really isn't much more to it.
> 
> Have it inspected by a dealership. Look at it yourself. Whatever, its not complicated.



Yeah ive a 2010 Colorado that I put a Turbo'd 1uz Toyota V8 into,  I change the oil in that myself as i dont trust anyone else.

Th shopping trolley goes to the dealership whilst it is under new car warranty,.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Is there really no one who changes their oil in Thailand? I doubt it, and depending on how far back you want to go there really isn't much more to it.
> 
> Have it inspected by a dealership. Look at it yourself. Whatever, its not complicated.


Left my truck with the trustworthy one of my BILs and he changes the oil 2-3 times a year. He's a good egg.

----------


## Storekeeper

Being the top shelf trailer trash type that I am ... got myself a brand new Z28 back in 1995. Ordered it through the Navy Exchange car sales here in Yokosuka, Japan and picked it up in Renton, WA. Paid it off in 5 years and then drove it another 4 years until I sold it in 2004. Guy I sold it to gave it to his daughter and she totaled it 6 months later.

----------


## David48atTD

> <snip>I buy a new car because I like the new car smell? If you want to buy it after I've used it for 10 years it's fine by me. I won't feel any less about you.
> .



Me?

I can easily afford to buy new and pay cash ... but I won't* 

But I applaud people like *Storekeeper* who does.

You see, it's a symbiotic relationship.

I need someone whose fiscal/tax position can afford to buy new.  If they don't originally buy the car, I will have no-one to buy from.

Conversely, they need someone to sell the car to.  If there is no second hand market created by the likes of me, it's off to the scrap yard.

.*Money doesn't make you happy ... it just gives you options.*.

*... with the caveat _unless_ I won Lotto

----------


## Storekeeper

> Conversely, they need someone to sell the car to.


Ordered myself a Dodge Aries wagon through the NEX car sales in Atsugi, Japan back in 1987. Red garnet with pearl coating ... loved that car. Picked it up in Dallas, Texas and drove it to my next duty station Oak Harbor, Wa ... great trip ... broke the car in nicely.  

Put about 100,000 miles on that wagon. Used to sometimes sleep in it when I separated from my first wife. Drove it on to the USS  Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72) for the journey from Alameda, Ca to Bremerton, Wa when the ship changed homeport in 1995. Fitting for a Sailor's car to rack up some time at sea.

Ended up giving it to the daughter of some hoochie I was banging at the time in 1996. Lots of good memories of that wagon.

----------


## redhaze

> Money doesn't make you happy ... it just gives you options.


Yep, that's it right there. The best option money gives you long term is freedom from the need to make money anymore

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> Money doesn't make you happy ... it just gives you options.
> 
> 
> Yep, that's it right there. The best option money gives you long term is freedom from the need to make money anymore

----------


## fishlocker

The skinny broad with the big juggs that loves pork?

----------


## fishlocker

My thinking is that when you have enough money to live well off the money it makes then you will never have to worry about weight loss. I mean money.

A not so wise man once said " the more you make the more you spend." While I admit it seems a truism I will say this, the more you make the more they'll take.

Them being the government or perhaps an ex wife. And let us not foget that great Grateful Dead line the more that you give the more they will take. Fire, Fire on the Mountain.

Happily the fish jumped out of the fire into the pan. Or more like a frog in warming water. It feels so good and then your done.

Sorry I drifted. So it's not how much you make but more so how much of that you can save,invest, compound over the long haul that matters in my book. Your Jonny Depth example rings true here. I can't put my fin on it but do recall reading an Aesop's fable to my son about a grasshopper and an ant.  Hell just glad I am....the fish.

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> Money doesn't make you happy ... it just gives you options.
> 
> 
> Yep, that's it right there. The best option money gives you long term is freedom from the need to make money anymore


And the ability to not live in the cheapest place in Thailand.

----------

